

Sleep or die. - tannerc
http://yourlocalsecurity.com/in-good-measure/sleep-or-die

======
AllenS
I knew I liked my sleep! All those people that make fun of me for going to bed
at 10, well I win.

------
climbingryan
Love it! Very interesting, I will have to test out the theory.

------
noahlocke
Nice. According to this I should be dead, very soon...

~~~
noahlocke
...and I was right. I'm dead.

